# nx2000 vs. 200sx se-r



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

Which is a better car to buy if you have 5k to spend? what are the key differences between the two besides suspension?


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

in my own opinion i think it comes down to personal preference, you might be able to find an NX2000 for bit cheaper, as far as suspension goes they are the same setup front: independent strut susp. and rear: multi link beam susp. with stabilizer bars front and back, and i think the NX2000 has better cams, when they started making the 200sx i am pretty sure they put softer cams in


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I think the NVH of a B14 is better than a B13. Though the B13 is lighter and from the factory somewhat more nimble. But you do get more car with the B14.

Seth


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *But you do get more car with the B14. *


In comparison of what has more, the NX2000 gets larger brakes, more aggressive camshafts, tighter OEM suspension, Automobile magazine All-Star winner, independant rear suspension, and is built in Japan. There may be more. The 200SX SE-R has 15" OEM wheels, more emissions, 3rd and 4th redesign of the SR20DE, speed limiter, more aftermarket cosmetic support. Again, there may be more. These are two different cars and much will depend on what your priorities are.


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

RedSER93 said:


> *...as far as suspension goes they are the same ...*


The NX2000 has fully independent suspension all the way around, the 200sx SE-R has a beam in the back.

The NX2000 has a much more aggressive intake cam and a higher redline. 

The NX2000 has far larger and more effective front brakes. Pushed hard in a track setting, the SE-R's brakes are prone to fade. A popular brake swap for the 200sx SE-R is to put NX2000 front brakes.

The NX2000 is more rust prone. The apillars, beside the front windscreen, are water traps and will eventually rust through. 5th gear pop-out can also be a problem, something that was corrected by the time the 200sx SE-R rolled around.

Finally, the NX2000 is OBDI, rather than the more complicated OBDII of the 200sx SE-R. And as Hawaii_SE-R pointed out, the 200sx has a speed limiter, the NX2000 has none.

Modded, the SE-R is fully the equal of the NX2000. Stock for stock, the NX2000 has the edge in everything except for age. It's probably wiser to put your money towards the newer car, unless you can find an NX2000 in very good shape.

James


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

i would like to apologize for calling both susp. setups the same, i just went with what SE-R.net has posted when you look under NX2000 and its features and specs, i never really looked at NX2000 so i wouldnt know from personal experience


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

Bah, no biggie  (Sorry to single you out there, by the way)

James


----------



## LONEWOLF (May 22, 2003)

get the nx its more rare and you have t-tops


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

I have an NX2000, but no t-tops...


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

spnx said:


> *I have an NX2000, but no t-tops... *


NX2000s without T-tops are the rarest of the rare USDM SR20DE cars and most sought after by performance enthusiasts. They weigh less than those with the T-tops and do not have to worry about the weather seals failing and turning the inside of your NX into a swamp.


----------



## steveb087 (Mar 26, 2003)

just saw a beautifull nx up here in montreal for sale around 5k canadian, no rust at all, beautiful white paint looked just like new to bad it was an auto or i would of maybe bought it, didn't know if it was a 1600 or a 2000 though.


----------



## ashtonsnissannx (May 16, 2003)

Yeah i love the nx's. cant beat having a higher redline and no speed governor. plus this is just me i like the looks of them a little more than the se-r's. but in my opinion that is all changed by adding a body kit to an se-r. thats my only con for the nx is that they dont make very many body parts for them. i wish companies would make more and the ones that are already out there are from other countries and cost an arm and a leg to get them here. more for shipping than the actual bumper. like the one from carmate.com they quoted me over $1000 just to get it here. if i was building up a nx in which i might be i would get it because it is by far the best looking bumper ive seen. but i would do all the performance work such as turboing and many other things, and rims, and etc then do the syling but i like the style of the nx a little better. and since they are a little lighter and are a little faster they make great cars. but they are very hard to find. the other downside is again the fifth gear pop out and the gear changes that they made in the 200sx se-r. but overall that is what id rather get. and you can get an nx with all power options so it makes for a great car. 

the only other thing i dont like about them is not very many people know what they are. they usually mistake them for a geo storm, in which the storms are the most similarily desingned as the nx but they are still way off from looking alike. but i guess that all changes when you race the guy that says that and kiss his can. but i like the nx but thats just me. i like the hatchback look better also and they are more aerodynamic than an se-r also. just drop the nx and it looks completely different and alot more aggressive. i love the looks of my nx1600 since ive lowered it. but with a 200sx you have a newer car and newer changes to some of the parts. so like anything you have your pros and cons to it. but i would still rather purchase an nx2k if i can find one over the se-r


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

I thought that the NX's with T-tops only came with automatic trannys. The ones ive seen all had autos anyway. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## ashtonsnissannx (May 16, 2003)

no almost all nx's are t-top whether auto or manual. they are very hard to find without t-tops in which ive only seen one without. it went for a reasonable price too. youll have less water leaks and rust problems on the ones without. but i love the t-tops. looks very sporty with them off.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

Well my sisters boyfriends brother had a NX200o that he sold me for cheap without t-tops so i guess i got lucky. It snows and rains a lot where i live so i prefer the non t-tops anyway.


----------



## LONEWOLF (May 22, 2003)

I have a nx and i plan on going turbo. yea many people confuse the car for a geo storm but when your boosting a nx2k you are the sleeper. and 200sx's and ser are getting a lot of attenion now so if you want to be low key get the nx2k. if you want to be know get a ser or 200sx. but keep this in mind if you take of the t-tops and make a custom rear hatch you will be very light. the guys in europe take out the glass from the hatch i see if i can find a pic.










this kit you can get in the states


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Then you have my NX with 200SX seats. So whats the difference?


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

That carlos bumper(the white one) is so sexy.


----------



## LONEWOLF (May 22, 2003)

here's the pic i was talking about:











the potential of the nx is unlimited just your imagination.


----------

